# Interesting Article About Sirius



## Carroll A (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello gang since we have had a few topics about Sirius over the past days I found this on a Broadcast message board that I belong to and thought I would post it here. It is from Orbitcast and shows a lot of pics from inside Sirius... Hope you enjoy... CC http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/2005/03/orbitcast_photo.html


----------

